# Free camping in Spain



## crizatuk (Apr 20, 2011)

Heading for Benicasum next weekend for a few days, is there any free camping places between there and say Banidorm, want to try some free camping for a few days here and there? before I check in to the Benidorm Palace lol


----------



## crizatuk (Apr 20, 2011)

*Free camping*

Take that as a NO! then?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

It's hard to say as you stop whenever the time for you to stop is.. Where that will be could be anywhere, that is the beauty of a motorhome.. As they say "the choice is yours" don't tie yourself down to a schedule or place to get to, just have a start and an end, the bit in between... Go with the flow. :wink: ..


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*heading for the sun*

Hi 
You dont say where you are coming from ....do you want free aires near the beach if so there aren´t many.There is one not to far inland at Morella (40.623595 -0.091444 )just outside the town have stayed there another one is on the Ebro Delta.(40.668937 0.758610 ) not stayed there but have done the Delta lovely area.
Cant think of any other free ones 
Have a great trip 
Brian

PS thought the Benidorm Palace was a night club???


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

It changes year on year or even week by week, but lastyear there was a spot in Cullera just south of Valencia. it was right on the river and there were just 3 vans there, all fishermen.
N39deg 9.189 min
W 0deg 14.182 min
It is reached by a track that runs along the river and looks as if it is going nowhere. IT IS EXCEPTIONALLY QUIET and a good walk from town.

We also stayed last year for 3 nights in Javea. Follow the road south past the marina and beside the beach. There are bars, shops and restaurants along both sides of the road and in both directions there is a separate lane for parking. Just before you get to where the headland juts out ( I think you will see Scallops Restaurant) turn right for about 100metres. There's a piece of waste land used as parking on your left hand side, and there were 7 or 8 vans there last year. Very close to beach and shops, bars etc. We really enjoyed it!
Sorry no GPS
Good luck


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Just remembered another place. This is on Playa de Daimus in Gandia. There are usually lots of vans parked one block back from the beach over the winter. Again no GPS. sorry


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Tevernes de la valdigna go down towards beach on main road turn right you will see large area for camper vans with fresh water and waste disposal
Do a google for fergoperfectos lots of free camping on this site

Large lay by 2I'm from me on cv50. 2 km towards alzira from la barraca


Aires at the station at carcaixent. also just out of town in orange groves

Follow road from alzira to la Murta keep going large area for campers no services


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Try furgoperfecto


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

We tried Caircaixent last year, at the station and it was no longer in use. We parked up anyway as we had been driving for a while, but the police started to move us on. After virtually beging them in Spanish and showing them the aires book they let us stay one night.
Unless someone knows if they have replaced this aire I would avoid it.

The inland aire at Ibi is still fine, but that may be out of your way.

There was a new aire which was supposed to open in Tortosa (not the Ebro Delta one)in Feb 2011 but I haven't lseen any reviews of it yet.
GPS N 40deg 48min 10.43sec
E 0deg 30min 50.72sec

Hope you find somewhere.


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

McGeemobile said:


> We also stayed last year for 3 nights in Javea. Follow the road south past the marina and beside the beach. There are bars, shops and restaurants along both sides of the road and in both directions there is a separate lane for parking. Just before you get to where the headland juts out ( I think you will see Scallops Restaurant) turn right for about 100metres. There's a piece of waste land used as parking on your left hand side, and there were 7 or 8 vans there last year. Very close to beach and shops, bars etc. We really enjoyed it!
> Sorry no GPS
> Good luck


The police move motorhomes on from here fairly regularly. They seem to wait until the numbers reach "critical mass". Not sure what the figure they will tolerate is - a couple of vans seems to be OK but once there are more than, say, 10 there they swoop.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We like this one, just inland from Vinaros: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4153

There are also two in Peniscola.

Did someone tell me that the unofficial parking beside the Rambla at Benicassim was not in use as the street was being redeveloped? Can anyone shed some light on that, Alan.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

Just got back from Spain - two points

We got broken into in Cullera. The toe-rags got in through the plastic window !! The police told us that vans are being broken into in that town on a very regular basis. Not that they will do anything about it though.

2. The free camping spot at benicassim has been gone now for almost six months. They are re-developing it.

Some vans are parking over the main road from the Lidl.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

also tha aire on the ebro delta is not free, its 6 euros now. nice quiet overnight though.


----------

